# Speaker box for el camino....



## BigDaddyDiamond (Jan 7, 2007)

I need some ideas for a speaker box for an 81 el camino.....any suggestions?????any pics??????????


----------



## shortydoowop138 (Sep 18, 2005)

Where are you trying to put it.?. Inside the cabin or in the bed.?.


----------



## BigDaddyDiamond (Jan 7, 2007)

inside the cabin..... there is a box in there but it is nasty and bulky looking..... i have some ideas but just wanted some input........


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

well here's some pages i found on sounddomain.com

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2462956/4

this one looks more of a wow factor then acutally doing anything but i thought it looked cool enough to post...its a gmc caballero btw(same general vehicle)
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/549650

bah, just look around, i'm sure you'll find something on cardomain.com that you'll like, idk of too many people with el camino's around here


----------

